# ENGINE OIL - 2001 BAM 225



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

hi

Time for change of engine oil. I'm aware of car specs 5/30 504-507

However, i've been told by an Audi garage, that since my car is 2001-built (17 years old) i better go for 5/40 502-505.
What would you say?

Not sure if the climate of the country i live plays any role. I live in Greece, Athens and average temperature is higher than central Europe (Germany or UK)

Thanks
Nikolas


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Correct Audi spec is 504/507, common oils of correct spec are Castrol Edge 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30.
502/505 5w-40 is O.K. just replace it more frequently.
Hoggy.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

A local Audi garage mentioned that with 5/30 there is a chance that engine burns some oil due to increased mileage (171,000 km) and old age of the car.

They quoted a price of:

5/30 24,20 euro/litre

5/40 17,25 euro/litre


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If you are using more oil than normal, try the 502/505 5w-40.
5w-40 not so popular perhaps, so that's why it's cheaper, but still expensive compared to UK.
Hoggy.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> If you are using more oil than normal, try the 502/505 5w-40.


Apologies for my not understanding. It's just time for a service, to change engine oil and oil filters etc.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

The 504 spec is at the thicker end of the "30" band anyway, so after a few miles of degradation there may not be much difference in viscosity of the 502 5W40 and the longer life 504 5W30.

Just because an engine is old it doesn't mean it is a worn out oil drinker!


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

5w/40 if you live in Greece for sure. Any fully synthetic is fine, brand's not really important. Better off buying cheap fully synthetic and changing it every 5000 miles than putting a 'super-brand' in which is twice the price and changing it half as often.

I run my car on 5w/40 fully synthetic Mannol oil (£16 for 5 litres) and change it every 3-5k miles with a Mann filter.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

napostolidis said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > If you are using more oil than normal, try the 502/505 5w-40.
> ...


Hi, I'd carry on using 504/507 5w-30
Hoggy.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

next week, it's service time. can you help on final decision... 5w30 or 5w40 ?

Engine: 2001 BAM 225hp
Mileage 175,000km
Location: Greece, Athens


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

napostolidis said:


> next week, it's service time. can you help on final decision... 5w30 or 5w40 ?
> 
> Engine: 2001 BAM 225hp
> Mileage 175,000km
> Location: Greece, Athens


VW504.00 spec 5W30 would still be my choice.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

If you're regularly running the car in high temperatures the slightly thicker grade might be a better bet. They have the same viscosity at low temperatures (5W) so cold starts, but the -40 grade will thin out less at running temperatures.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If you are going to use 5w-40 ensure spec is 502/505 fully synthetic as there is no 5w-40 with a spec of 504/507.
Replace annually at least.
Hoggy.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

I would stick with Audi's specs 5w30 504/507.
The reason i have second thoughts is because of one Audi/VW garage and another Audi center told me to go for 5w40 because I live in warm climate plus the following


napostolidis said:


> A local Audi garage mentioned that with 5/30 there is a chance that engine burns some oil due to increased mileage (171,000 km) and old age of the car.


What is the issue with very high temperatures? how do they really affect the engine oil?
When engine is on I believe that engine's temperature is higher than the environment temperature anyway.

btw some more details...
Weekdays, I use the car only at night, temperatures not that hot as daylight
Weekend both day and night. During summer can be very very hot.. like 30-35 deg Celcius (under shadow)



Hoggy said:


> Hi, If you are going to use 5w-40 ensure spec is 502/505 fully synthetic as there is no 5w-40 with a spec of 504/507.
> Replace annually at least.
> Hoggy.


What would be better? 5w40 502/505 and replace annually or 5w30 505-507 and replace every 2 years?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

napostolidis said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, If you are going to use 5w-40 ensure spec is 502/505 fully synthetic as there is no 5w-40 with a spec of 504/507.
> ...


Hi, Always best to replace annually unless doing lots of long motorway journeys, whatever oil you're using.
504/507 is less prone to sludging in the 1.8T engine, so they tell us.
Hoggy.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

Should I change the Oil Pick Up Pipe as well? :? 
bumped into some topics while searching in Forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

napostolidis said:


> Should I change the Oil Pick Up Pipe as well? :?
> bumped into some topics while searching in Forum


Hi, If you don't know the oil change history then always worthwhile.
Oil pressure could be lower than normal for long periods before low-pressure oil light appears.
Example: 20 psi will not bring up low press alarm but is too low to protect the engine properly.
Hoggy.


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

For oil choice, follow the advice of your local Audi specialists, they know the car, and the local climate. Change oil every year, regardless of oil type. Only use oil that is "tested too" the vag spec ("meets" the spec is not the same). Don't buy cheap "no brand" oil. No matter how much you pay for the oil, it's cheaper than a new engine. Change the pickup pipe now. Good luck. Mac.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Audi have a good sense of what oil is required and I'm sure they spec'd VW503.01 everywhere, which has since been replaced by VW504.00

London was hotter than Marrakech last week, but I didn't feel the need to use thicker oil...!!


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

The problem with (some/most) Audi official garage is that they have the brand-name but they don't really have the enthusiasm to help/guide. Most (if not all) solutions i've found here so.. in TTForum we trust!

I will buy the oils from Audi center and then will have them changed elsewhere.

Apart from Oil pickup pipe (is this the correct code: 06A115251 ?), would you suggest to change anything else?
such as pump chain, pump chain tensioner?
i found this kit but i don't know if i need all of these items
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-1-8T ... m570.l1313


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No need to replace oil pump & always use OEM for important parts not Ebay/Chinese items.

No need to buy 5w-30 504/507 spec oil from Audi it will always be over priced. 
This is the oil many Audi dealers use in the U.K.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Quan ... .l4275.c10
Hoggy.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

There are many MANY VW504.00 Approved oils around, just look for that on the container.

As said above "meets the requirements of VW504.00" is not the same as "VW504.00 Approved".


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm thinking to go for Motul. Don't really know the difference among X-clean, X-cess and few others, but this one should be ok.
Motul Specific 504-507 5w-30
https://www.motul.com/us/en-US/products ... 07-00-5w30
5L should be ok, right?

What do you think?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

napostolidis said:


> I'm thinking to go for Motul. Don't really know the difference among X-clean, X-cess and few others, but this one should be ok.
> Motul Specific 504-507 5w-30
> https://www.motul.com/us/en-US/products ... 07-00-5w30
> 5L should be ok, right?
> ...


Hi, Will be fine, 5 litres as 4.5 will be required with filter change.
Hoggy.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

napostolidis said:


> I'm thinking to go for Motul. Don't really know the difference among X-clean, X-cess and few others, but this one should be ok.
> Motul Specific 504-507 5w-30
> https://www.motul.com/us/en-US/products ... 07-00-5w30
> 5L should be ok, right?
> ...


Hi, Will be fine, 5 litres as 4.5 will be required with filter change.
Hoggy. [/quote]

Ok thank you.
Ordered.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## chaznofive (2 mo ago)

David C said:


> The 504 spec is at the thicker end of the "30" band anyway, so after a few miles of degradation there may not be much difference in viscosity of the 502 5W40 and the longer life 504 5W30. Just because an engine is old it doesn't mean it is a worn out oil drinker!


 I definitely agree with you, an older engine is not necessarily worn out if it has been looked after 👍


----------

